
The Trials of Vasily Grossman - lermontov
https://harpers.org/archive/2019/07/the-trials-of-vasily-grossman/
======
avmich
> This is the philosophy of a loser who has fallen into despair, who is unable
> to achieve anything through labour but who is endowed with a strong mind,
> ferocious energy and a burning ambition.

Could something like this also be said about at least some of us, who
similarly have mind and spirit but seemingly can't convert that to
achievements?

